# Big cypress mulch problem.



## CuriousTegu760 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey everyone I posted a post not to long ago asking if anyone has notice if blue flamingo has changed there blend? Well I called the makers of blue flamingo and he told me that there mulch is NOT 100% cypress. In fact no one can claim that he said. Because most companies selling other mulchs as well and some will end up getting getting mix, It will most likely get mix with something. I was telling him that I got a few bags not to long ago and they were full of bark chips and some other stuff. And they have started to mold. He said it was because it probably got mixed with other products they use. Cedar, bark etc. So now I'm not sure what brand to order now? Because they're blend seems to be mixed to much with other stuff as of now. And I just finish my 7x3x3 cage so I need some cypress ASAP. I tried Ace but they don't have any in stock. If anyone can let me know of a good brand I can order from? Hopefully at a reasonable prices since I need like 3 to 5 bags and pay shipping. This is were I ordered from last and didn't turn out to well.


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.idealtruevalue.com/servlet/the-19998/Detail" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.idealtruevalue.com/servlet/the-19998/Detail</a><!-- m -->


----------



## kaa (Oct 6, 2009)

I use timberline right now, but I just read that it is a blend, so Idk if I am going to change out all of my cages or not. I only have maybe $30 worth of mulch, but I still hate to have to go hunt down some clean stuff. maybe someone on the site could buy some really cheap mulch and you could pay them to ship it to you.


----------



## Reflektr (Oct 6, 2009)

Woah, sorry to hear that. I just finished up with a landscaping project a couple weeks ago that involved about 6 or 7 bags of cypress mulch. I know the bags had pink on them, but it was not the Blue Flamingo brand. When I was spreading out the mulch, it all looked pretty decent. No gnarly bark chunks. I'll see if I can track down the name of the brand. I know it came from a Lowes or Menards though.


----------



## LouDog760 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks guys! CuriousTegu and I have been trying to track some down. We live in California so its a lot harder for us. Let us know what you fine!


----------



## kaa (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you googled for companies that can ship to california?


----------



## hndrsnbrn (Oct 7, 2009)

Go to <!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.kingsnake.com" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">www.kingsnake.com</a><!-- w --> and go to the classified section. Look under bedding for a company called boas and balls. They sell 100% cypress mulch that ships for a reasonable cost. I believe they are in Colorado. I live in GA and that is where I order mine from. Never had any problems.


----------



## LouDog760 (Oct 7, 2009)

$48 dollars for 3 bags + shipping.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Apr 14, 2011)

Old thread,but i thought i would give it a bump to see any other input on the Blue Flamingo  mulch?

If my local ace hardware does not come through for me,i plan to order a bag like in the link above in about a month or two,so does anyone else have any bad experience with this Cypress?


----------

